# Bettadragon! [Photo-manipulation]



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

So I like doing graphic design as a hobby. Here's something I came up with. not bad for a 20-30 minute practice picture huh?









may try some more of these. They're fun


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

that is so awesome!!! LOL I love it!!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks 
Just updated it, gave him a more betta-ish shaped head. LOL


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

oh yea now we're talking ;-)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dragon colored version. I just keep finding more things to edit dont I?


----------



## finnyfishy (Aug 10, 2010)

That is amazing!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! Nice fish-lizard-dragon-Thingy!! Far out!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

If I may just add a suggestion--it looks awkward at the spot where the top of the lizard's head meets the side of the betta--I think you should either erase some of the top of the lizard's head that's fading out, or clone some of the betta scales up a millimeter or so, that way it flows from one critter to another more seamlessly.

Really cute and a great idea nonetheless.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Adastra said:


> If I may just add a suggestion--it looks awkward at the spot where the top of the lizard's head meets the side of the betta--I think you should either erase some of the top of the lizard's head that's fading out, or clone some of the betta scales up a millimeter or so, that way it flows from one critter to another more seamlessly.
> 
> Really cute and a great idea nonetheless.


Thanks, yeah I see what you mean. just noticed it


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That is really cool. 
Good work!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

That's just really cool! Great imagination!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

More! lol


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

i wish those were real id have like 14 xD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! That's really good!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

That's so cool!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's so cool! It's strange but awesome!


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

It's beautiful. That's just what I'd imagine a sea dragon looking like. You should make more of them.

What program did you use, Photoshop?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

rejohnson53 said:


> It's beautiful. That's just what I'd imagine a sea dragon looking like. You should make more of them.
> 
> What program did you use, Photoshop?


Yes, I may make more of them. i still have another month of vacation before university classes begin  
I used GIMP. I'm a big supporter of open source software. Even my Operating system is Open Source (Ubuntu Linux)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool. I wonder what a betta cat looks like lol


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

hmm, that one would be tough...

Found this. Its hilarious


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It's very cool! 

To me though, the head reminds me more of a snake, and I'm definitely not a fan of snakes. *shudders*


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

wish i had a betta like that haha


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

That's sooo cool:thumbsup:


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, *turns head* Looks like a snake *shudders* lol


----------

